# Need help with some codes from my 2003 Audi A6 1.8T



## dopeA6 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi guys, I've got a problem with my A6. I'm accelerating, full throttle and the car feels like it's stifiling and is going no where. Feels like no turbo at all. Went to do a diagnostic by a friend last week and got these codes:

Fault Code 1: 17956
Description:
P1548 Solenoid valve For charging pressure
control- N75open circuit

Fault code 2: 17887
Description:
P1479 Brake vaccum systemMechanical malfunction
Status:
/SP

On Sunday I went out to the supermarket to get some stuff and the car refused to start. It was tumbling but not sarting. After 5 mins I tried again and the car started and the EPC light came on. Took it to the dealeship on Monday and they couldn't find out what was wrong. The cleared the EPC light and gave me back the car. This morning the car refused to start on the first tumble. The second tumble the car started and the EPC light came back on. Do you guys think the two problems are related?

Anyone could help with this? Also, can anyone give me a website to order Audi parts? I live in Trinidad in the West Indies and they are very expensive here. I recently changed the Transmission control unit on the car and they charged me $21,000. 6 of our dollars is worth one of yours, can you guys help a brother. Thanks alot, first time poster here. Had the car from day 1


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

This might help

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/

Cheers
Massboykie


----------

